# Sticky  Have you created a hunting log yet?



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

If you haven't already, go create your own hunting log here on PredatorTalk.com! This is an easy way to share your hunts with others, and also keep a log for yourself at the same time.

To do this, just click on the "Blogs / Hunting Logs" button at the top of the site. Once there, click "Create Blog" and make your first post. You can use pictures and videos, or just text if you want. You can even design your blog to better fit your personal style.

If you have questions, reply here or ask around on the forums and someone can help you get started.


----------



## gentlemanJ (Oct 20, 2012)

Thanx, for the info Admin.


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

My blogs are not showing up...what is the trick??


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

clayhen said:


> My blogs are not showing up...what is the trick??


 it's from Jan.2010 that could be the problem, it does sound like a cool idea. Ask Youngdon ...


----------

